
If Your Boss Fired You Right Now, Would You Feel Sad Or Would You Feel Relieved? - easonchan42
http://robbieabed.com/if-your-boss-fired-you-right-now-would-you-feel-sad-or-would-you-feel-relieved/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+robbieabed+%28Robbie+Abed%27s+Personal+Blog%29
======
janeesah
Extremely sad/confused!

